
Web-based clone of Apple's Airdrop built as Progressive Polymer App using WebRTC - Capira
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/12/27/snapdrop-is-a-handy-web-based-replacement-for-apples-fiddly-airdrop-file-transfer-tool/
======
arnaudbud
Just posted on RTC.News:
[http://www.rtc.news/posts/XmdjfGSergLgKMYEK/capira42-web-
bas...](http://www.rtc.news/posts/XmdjfGSergLgKMYEK/capira42-web-based-clone-
of-apple-s-airdrop-built-as)

